# Tai Chi Uniform Color



## taekwondodad (Nov 5, 2004)

Does anyone know if there is any rhyme or reason as to uniform colors in Tai Chi Chuan? In Taekwondo, there are certain restrictions on uniform types allowed by students as opposed to instructors. Can anyone wear any color they wish or are certain colors reserved for instructors only?


----------



## chi-ca (Nov 5, 2004)

As far as I know what the student wears depends on the school.  My school has all students wearing the school "uniform" a black or red T-shirt (with the school logo) and black pants or shorts.  We all have colored belts to show where we are in the learning process but I think belts are more unusual in Taiji.


----------



## clfsean (Nov 5, 2004)

Normally the school will have "colors" so to speak but generally I don't believe so. However, solid white shouldn't be worn... it's for funerals/represents death. 


My school has 3 basic colors, white/black/yellow. Pretty much any variation is ok. Some combos have specific meaning within the school/KF community, but we all wear the same colors just for continuity sake.


----------



## pakua (Nov 6, 2004)

We have no rules whatsoever afaik.

Most folk wear the club t-shirt, which is white with a black badge, or there's a long sleeved one in black with a white badge. Most wear black tracksuit style pants; those who do karate in the class before or after wear their gi pants. One participant does herself up to the nines in really larney gear like she's going to meet her buddies for brunch at the mall, and she looks really odd next to rest of us.

Some wear shorts, and with summer coming on in the S. Hemi I may well do that too.

We have no belts and sashes that I know of.


----------

